# Mamas and Papas Flex Baby Sling



## fingers_cross

Anyone tried this sling? I quite like the look of it.

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-flex-baby-sling-sm-black-jack/214720700/type-i/

I was also looking at the closer parent sling too. what do u guys think?


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm not sure. I wouldn't have baby facing away anyway (bad for their hips and spine, google it for more info and bad for your back too, as well as the risk of overstimulation). I don't know how supportive it is. Even if you look at the photo of the baby facing the mum, the baby isn't supported from knee pit to knee pit. Why they used that photo is beyond me, the baby isn't even in it straight! I think you could probably use it well as you should be able to spread the fabric to support baby under the bum and to their knee pits properly, it sounds very similar to the Caboo (the one that looks like a wrap, not the other one they do) so should be good for the early days.


----------



## Speccy

I used a Close Parent Caboo for about 4-5 months and absolutely loved it - I highly recommend it. Really comfortable and supportive.


----------



## MissJ77

I've seen this demoed and in my novice opinion it wasn't very good its 2 round pieces of fabric that criss cross then the middle bit. There is no way to adjust to size. Instead I bought the Flo which is one long piece of fabric 100% cotton. I've had no problem with it lo enjoys the hip carry now he is older and nosey flirt lol.


----------



## Sarah27

I am not an expert in Baby wearing.. just a novice but these pictures do not look great! It doesn't look very supportive and I thought the baby should be in a frog like poistion with knees higher than the hips..... ?????? 

I have recently loaned a mei tai from my local sling library which is fantastic.. I would recommend to anyone who was wanting something easy to use......... :O)


----------



## Odd Socks

i'd get a moby wrap / close carrier if you want something similar to that but will support them correctly :)
xx


----------

